# Thought for the Day!



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

I was sent this by someone at Church that has been through IVF and so knows what we are going though. I was going to send it to Dibly as a " thought for the Week" but as we know she is away having her treament.  It makes me think what I have to be thankful for.. at those times when I cannot see beyhond the pain of the infertility.
I dreamed I went to Heaven and an angel was showing me around.  We walked side-by-side inside a large workroom filled with angels. 
    
My angel guide stopped in front of the first section and said, 'This is the Receiving Section.' Here, all petitions to God said in prayer are received.' 
  
I looked around in this area, and it was terribly busy with so many angels sorting out petitions written on voluminous paper sheets and scraps from people all over the world. 
  
Then we moved on down a long corridor until we reached the second section.  The angel then said to me, 'This is the Packaging and Delivery Section.' Here, the graces and blessings that people asked for are processed and delivered to the living persons who asked for them.'  I noticed again how busy it was there. There were many angels working hard at that  station, since so many blessings had been requested and were being packaged for delivery to earth. 
  
Finally at the farthest end of the long corridor we stopped at the door of a very small station. To my great surprise, only one angel was seated there, idly doing nothing.  'This is the Acknowledgement Section,' My angel friend quietly admitted to me. He seemed embarrassed. 
'How is it that there is no work going on here?' I asked. 
'So sad,' the angel sighed. 'After people receive the blessings that they asked for, very few send back acknowledgements .' 
'How does one acknowledge God's blessings?' I asked. 
'Simple,' the angel answered. Just say, 'Thank You, Lord.' 
I asked,'What Blessings should they acknowledge?' 
  
'If you have food in the refrigerator, clothes on your back, a roof overhead and a place to sleep, you are richer than 75% of this world.' 
  
'If you have money in the bank,in your wallet, and spare change in a dish,you are among the top 8% of the world's wealthy.' 
'And if you get this on your own computer, you are part of the 1% in the world who has that opportunity.' 
  
Also..... 
'If you woke up this morning with more health than illness, you are more blessed than the many who will not even survive this day.' 
'If you have never experienced the fear in battle, the loneliness of imprisonment, the agony of torture, or the pangs of starvation, you are ahead of 700 million people in the world.' 
  
'If you can attend a church without the fear of harassment, arrest, torture or death, you are envied by and more blessed than three billion people in the world.' 
  
'If your parents are still alive and still married, you are very rare .' 
  
'If you can hold your head up and smile, you are not the norm, you're unique to all those in doubt and despair.' 
  
'OK, now what?' 'How can I start?' 
If you can read this message, you just received a double blessing, Someone was thinking of you as very special and you are more blessed than over two billion people in the world who cannot read at all. 
  
Have a good day, count your blessings, and if you want, pass this along just to remind everyone else how blessed we all are. 

ATTN: Acknowledge Department: 
  
'Thank You Lord, for giving me the ability to share this message and for giving me so many wonderful people to share it with.' 


Bright Eyes


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Bright Eyes - Thanks - makes you realise just how priveleged we are.  

ATTN: Acknowledgement Department:

Thank you Lord for my beautiful dd, and for giving me the opportunity to try and give her a brother or sister.  Lord, thank you for giving me this experience, which has strengthened my marriage and my friendships, and allowed me to gain so much perspective in my life.  Although I felt further away from you when my IF was diagnosed, I think I am closer to you now than ever before.  Thank you for leading me to FF and giving me the chance to make other people smile and laugh during their troubles.  If this experience gives me nothing more than a closer relationship with my dd and you, then it has been worthwhile Lord.

Like my Mum always said, it costs nothing to say Thank You.
XXX


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks Brighteyes

ATTN: Acknowledgement Department:

Thank you Lord, for everything in my life and giving us the strength to carry on together through this journey.


----------



## Anand (Nov 29, 2007)

Bright Eyes - Thank You so much   for sharing this beautiful piece of writing with us all.  

Sending you all lots of love 

Anand xxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

That was so amazing... Thank you for posting it.

ATTN: Acknowledgement Department:

Thank you god for my health and the health of my family and friends... And for all you have blessed me with in my life... Lord, I thank you for giving my the strength to carry on throughout this journey... And no matter where it end.. I know I am lucky for just being here.

Natalie xxx


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Amazing story - many thanks for sharing it

Attn: Acknowledgement Dept

Words cannot express how grateful I am health, wealth & much happiness.

Kathryne xx


----------



## champagne for me (Nov 30, 2007)

Dear Bright eyes - what a humbling thought for the day

Attn Acknowledgement department:

thank you for giving me the opportunity to start cycling today.  I am sorry for becoming stressed last night.  Thank you for a DH whose kindness to me is often undeserved

Lorraine x


----------

